# i am just dumb founded



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

not a question for once but just a fairly odd event has occurred in my tank. my platie has given birth, not odd at all, it is a live bearer after all. how ever i have had her for about one year now and have NEVER kept her in a tank with another similar species no sword tails other platies in fact her only tank mates for the last 3 months have been my guppies a few amano shrimp and my fat lip gouramis for a while i thought they were just oddly colored guppies since they breed for me so often its almost annoying.but as they grew and i got to see some detail in them they are no doubt platie fry.TBH i dont know what to think good,bad ,just a freak of nature. thoughts are welcome since i realy dont know what to think im flat astonished TBH


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

When I first got into the hobby, I kept platies and guppies together.

They will inter-breed. A male guppy will mate with the filter if he could.

So, congrats, you are now a Pluppy owner!

My pluppies carried the physical appearance of the platies and the complete and utter insanity of the guppies.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

http://www.cryptozoology.com/forum/topic_view_thread.php?tid=18&pid=372986


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's a site with discussions of lots of kinds of hybrid fish:
http://www.fishforums.net/Hybrid-Fish-f47.html
It appears that no-one there has a well-substantiated platy/guppy cross.

In your case, the only way the babies could be non-hybrids (i.e. pure platies) would be if the female platy was still storing sperm from a mating at the fish store before you got her; we'd also have to assume that any previous batches of fry from her got eaten by her tankmates before you saw them, leading you to assume she had never been pregnant before.


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

well that makes me feel better LOL  i was wondering while reading this post are the fry going to be sterile or are they going to breed me a large amount of tiny little platties i mean the guppy fry that are in there are much larger than the ones that look like platies and they dont seem to be growing much i realy hope they stay small so i can have tiny little BBA eating machines


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah, it isn't uncommon for them to store sperm.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

So then how long can they store sperm? Because I had only female platies for about two years in my tank before adding a male guppy. Also, one of the male offspring had white striping on his tail fin much like the coloration of the guppy.

Granted, this was almost ten years ago.


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

Jessie said:


> So then how long can they store sperm?


I don't think anyone really knows for sure, but it seems that a common estimate is 6-8 batches of fry without access to a male.


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

WOW realy 6-8 batches thats amazing never heard of this b4 of course i never relay read up on live bearers either


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

I did a google search, since I didn't know either


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

Jessie said:


> When I first got into the hobby, I kept platies and guppies together.
> 
> They will inter-breed. A male guppy will mate with the filter if he could.
> 
> ...


Sort of like a dachshund. I friend of mine had a wiener dog many years ago and a tom cat called Rusty. One evening the wiener was seen "treating" Rusty. Rusty has not been scene since!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

And I want to know what sort of magic juju was going in my tank so many years ago. LOL!


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

these guys get cooler the longer i look at them i just noticed that in the black on their fins theyve got realy neat red and blue hues in stripe patterns. all but one that looks just like mama maybe i can line breed that trait hmmmmm................


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

Got any pictures to share?


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

ive tried but the camera im working with is not exactly quality my sister has a good one though ill see if i can use it


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

yup yup pictures of the parents and the babies. seeing them is definitely something to look fwd to.


----------

